

Russia landed on Venus in 1982 and took photos - dynjo
http://www.unbelievable-facts.com/2013/08/the-soviets-landed-spacecraft-on-venus.html

======
t0
A bit bigger: [http://imgur.com/a/xS5AE/embed](http://imgur.com/a/xS5AE/embed)
&
[http://mentallandscape.com/C_CatalogVenus.htm](http://mentallandscape.com/C_CatalogVenus.htm)

------
JacobAldridge
An interesting recent discussion about whether it would be easier to terraform
Venus or Mars -
[http://www.slate.com/blogs/quora/2013/09/12/outer_space_can_...](http://www.slate.com/blogs/quora/2013/09/12/outer_space_can_we_make_mars_or_venus_habitable.html)
(full conversation from Quora, but linking to Slate because, well, Quora.)

------
seclorum
Every time I see these Venus pictures, I think about all the dull, lifeless,
empty places on Earth that a spacecraft could land in, and lead us to conclude
that there's nothing of any interest there.

Of course, I trust the scientists, but its sure fun to think we landed in some
Venutian-preserved national park, where no Venutian dare go, for fear of
incurring a trespassing ticket or two..

